# Lost An Imitator



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

I am just sick. I just found one of my imitators upside down and dead. I had the four of them in a 2 1/2 gallon tank. They all ate well this morning, in fact they have been my best eaters. I have no idea why this happened. If anyone can shed some light on it for me I would appreciate it.
I have all my thumbnails set up the same. 2 1/2 gallon tank with a glass lid, I have weather stripping around the lid so that there are no gaps to escape from. I have an air plant on a piece of cork bark, a prayer plant, a tiny dish of very shallow water and sphagnum moss. temps run right around 75 with 99% humidity. They are eating dusted fruitflies. None have been shy at all, very active. His head was kind of down in the moss like he had been going for a fly. Should I keep the three in the tank or what? I always make sure that each one eats when I feed them. I open the lids several times a day for fresh air and I mist the tank at least once a day.
Please, any help would be appreciated.
Rhonda


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, when I bought my imitators I had bought 3, one was smaller, and from a different breeder. I lost it after about 2 week, and it was eating and active also. Only thing I could come up with was that one of the larger ones may have killed it. If I were you I would spilt the other three up, until they are larger or at least put them in a larger tank, so they can get away from each other. 

Again sorry, but it happens,




FrogByte11 said:


> I am just sick. I just found one of my imitators upside down and dead. I had the four of them in a 2 1/2 gallon tank. They all ate well this morning, in fact they have been my best eaters. I have no idea why this happened. If anyone can shed some light on it for me I would appreciate it.
> I have all my thumbnails set up the same. 2 1/2 gallon tank with a glass lid, I have weather stripping around the lid so that there are no gaps to escape from. I have an air plant on a piece of cork bark, a prayer plant, a tiny dish of very shallow water and sphagnum moss. temps run right around 75 with 99% humidity. They are eating dusted fruitflies. None have been shy at all, very active. His head was kind of down in the moss like he had been going for a fly. Should I keep the three in the tank or what? I always make sure that each one eats when I feed them. I open the lids several times a day for fresh air and I mist the tank at least once a day.
> Please, any help would be appreciated.
> Rhonda


----------



## tkavan01 (Mar 17, 2004)

while i didn't lose something as precious as an imitator, i feel your pain for the loss, its not been a good week for me either...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

Thank you Kyle and tkavan01

Kyle this was the smallest one. Long and narrow. The others are plump and thicker. I watched them carefully and never saw any bullying but that does not mean it didn't happen. If I split them up what would be the best thing to put them? I don't like the shoe boxes because I can't see in them well enough. Even the more clear ones and these guys are always climbing and always right at the top. I have an acrylic setup that I bought. It has 5 individual compartments with each having it's own lid. The lids have holes drilled in them for ventilation and although I don't think the frogs could get through them I know the ff could so I can but some screen over them. Each section measures apprx. 
7 wide x 9 deep x 9 1/2 tall
One reason I have not used this yet is it is long and bulky and I can't get it under the sink faucet to wash and rinse really well. Would wiping it down really well get it clean enough?
I just always think they don't want to be alone but I know that is stupid thinking. I would rather have them alive and alone than dead.

Also I was wondering, on each set of 4 retics (I have two sets of 4) I have one in each set that always stays hidden. I am thinking that I need to put them in their own compartment in this acrylic set up. Would that be best or should I split up everything all together which means I would need to find 15 individual containers.

Your help is greatly appreciated.
Rhonda    


p.s. tkavan01 I am sorry that you had a bad day yesterday. It seems like I have had a bad 2004  It just seems like one thing after another. The one bright spot for me was getting all of these guys. They keep me occupied and my mind off of being very sick. I have to get a biopsy of a rare disease that they found on my stomach and I am not looking forward to it.  My husband calls my frogs my best medicine because they make me so very happy  So needless to say I want to do everything I can to keep these little guys happy. I love them so much. I would one day like to replace my little guy that I lost but for now I just want to make sure all the others are safe.

OK, I have reallllllyyyyy rambled way to much


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*temporary containers*

Rhonda,

Go to your local grocery store's deli department, and ask them for some 32 oz deli containers. Get about 20 with lids. Or, if you have fruit fly containers, you can use them. 

When you get them home, moisten some lf spagham and cover the bottom of the container with it (just like we did in the small deli cups at IAD) in the bottom & add/seed with springtails. Add leaf litter, plant cuttings, etc. Now its time to add ventilation - the easiest way to do this is by using a thumbtack to poke holes in the lid. Poke them from the inside - out, this way the rough surface will be on the outside of the container away from the frog. 

Wala....instant mini froglet vivarium/terrarium.

I wouldn't worry about the ones who appear to be eating well, I would just start off by putting the scrawny ones into their own 32 oz cup. As a general rule, you will want to clean the containers (or replace them about 1 time a week). 

Melis


----------

